# Snickers Brownies



## Raine (Aug 30, 2004)

Snickers Brownies


4 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups sugar
3/4 cup butter, melted
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/3 cup cocoa
4 snickers bars, coarse chopped -2.7 oz size
3 milk chocolate bars, finely chopped

Combine eggs, sugar butter and vanilla in a large bowl. Combine flour, baking powder and cocoa. Stir into sugar mixture. Fold in Snickers bars. Spoon into greased and floured 13x9"pan. Sprinkle with chopped milk chocolate bars. Bake 350ºF for 32 minutes.


----------



## _marie_ (Aug 30, 2004)

*MmMm*

I am going to have to make those real soon cause my boyfriend loves anything to do with snickers.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 31, 2004)

Sounds like Heaven!!!


----------



## karaburun (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi, 

oh. these recipe sounds very delicous... I´ve just print it.

 

lg Tanja


----------

